# Help with mist



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

I have sand in my aquarium and wondered how I'd gi about changing to gravel as I think sand causes mist. I have some easy neon to make it crystal clear but if that doesn't work I have a murky tank. I do 12 litre water changes each week it's a 60 tank. I have a fighter 6 neons 6 spark neons 3 guppies and a frog and a gold spiky tail thing I don't know it's name

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

All substrates will cause cloudiness of the water, usually it's due to not rinsing it out before use or inadequate maintenance of the substrate. I would personally stick with the sand as solid faeces sits on top rather than sinking down into the substrate as is the case with gravel, making it harder to remove.

I wouldn't bother with any chemical products designed to bind pieces of solid waste or dissolved sediment together, just keep up with the water changes.


----------

